
Does it make business sense to create a HN type site for a vertical market? - TimMeade
Is there a business opportunity for doing similar HN type news site?
======
sharemywin
1\. check adwords for <niche> news and see how much traffic searches for that
news

2\. use Amazon turk to seed your site.

3\. start advertising on adwords or maybe bing in the part of the world with
the cheapest per click.

4\. see if you get returning users come to back using google analytics.

5\. add ads and see if your returning user number stays up.

6\. roll it out to the rest of the world.

~~~
TimMeade
Curious what you mean about Amazon turk to see the site? Hire people to post
relevant news?

~~~
sharemywin
post relevant content at first until real users start to.

------
PaulHoule
The question is how do you make money off it?

~~~
TimMeade
Our thoughts were that if it reaches a tip over point of traffic,to eventually
include limited ads, or affiliate type links to help monetize. Similar to the
way google started.

